# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Places to buy cool plants online

## bill

in this thread, you will find links to places where you can buy cool plants for your viv. feel free to add any favorite links that you may have

Josh's Frogs - Largest online herps feeders and reptile supplies store

Welcome to Black Jungle Terrarium Supply - The Natural Choice!

live plants, tillandsias, ficus and more for your reptile terrarium or living vivarium!

Air Plants 4u AIR PLANTS WEB STORE featuring Amazing Tillandsias

Glass Box Tropicals - Terrarium Plants, Poison Dart Frogs, Terrarium Supplies and Micro Feeders

Pesticide free moss of many types

RFI Tillandsia Home

Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchids - Species Specialist - Orchids on a stick

Home Page

Home | Understory Enterprises

Plants for Terrariums and Wardian Cases

Buy Rare and Exotic Tropical Plants Online|Begonias|Episcias|Peperomias|Gesneriads

Terrarium Bog Plants Floating Surface Exotic Terrestrial Plants Carnivorous Plants

https://www.violetbarn.com/shop/index.php

Terrarium Plants Online

this is one for those people who have desert dwellers. not necessarily frogs, but desert reptiles in general, Lithops is a really cool plant that looks like a rock. remember, this will NOT do well in any tropical vivarium
Lithops

that's all i have for now. i had a bunch more orchid links on my laptop until smoke came pouring out of it. it may take a while to build the collection back up

----------

Bdimas, mshine1217, tinkgirl77

----------


## Lynn

> in this thread, you will find links to places where you can buy cool plants for your viv. feel free to add any favorite links that you may have
> 
> Josh's Frogs - Largest online herps feeders and reptile supplies store
> 
> Welcome to Black Jungle Terrarium Supply - The Natural Choice!
> 
> live plants, tillandsias, ficus and more for your reptile terrarium or living vivarium!
> 
> Air Plants 4u AIR PLANTS WEB STORE featuring Amazing Tillandsias
> ...


May I add one of my favorites
New England Herpetoculture LLC - Plants

----------


## bill

i cannot believe i forgot NE Herp!! they are awesome.  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

That's ok. Doesn't matter.
There was an orchid seller you mentioned ?
I will do a FF search

----------


## bill

i have 2 orchid vendors in there Andy's Orchids and Parkside (local to me, sort of). i have more, i just need to surf.

----------


## Lynn

> i have 2 orchid vendors in there Andy's Orchids and Parkside (local to me, sort of). i have more, i just need to surf.



*This is it !
Buy Rare and Exotic Tropical Plants Online|Begonias|Episcias|Peperomias|Gesneriads
*

Chase recommend this one:
http://www.ecuagenera.com/epages/whi...ops/ecuagenera

----------


## bill

chase told me about them. i have to peruse their site more when i have some free time....LOL

----------


## Heather

Great lists, guys!

----------


## BonnieLorraine

I don't really have much on my website yet but I do have my facebook page going, we're growing over 500 species of terrarium plants and bromeliads, all organic and pesticide free. The facebook page is Verdant Vivariums | Facebook and the bit I have up on our bromeliads is here Verdant Vivariums - Bromeliads

----------


## pinkfeet

I love all these sites.  :Smile:

----------


## exasperatus2002

Awesome rsources list!

----------


## Eric Walker

Tropiflora  is another large one in Florida

Tropiflora - A premier supplier of Bromeliads, Succulents, Orchids and other rare and exotic tropical plants from around the world!

and another one i was looking at the other day is
http://www.ecuagenera.com/epages/whi...ops/ecuagenera

this one has a large list of aroids

----------


## bill

> I don't really have much on my website yet but I do have my facebook page going, we're growing over 500 species of terrarium plants and bromeliads, all organic and pesticide free. The facebook page is Verdant Vivariums | Facebook and the bit I have up on our bromeliads is here Verdant Vivariums - Bromeliads


I was going to post the link of your brom sale thread, but i had a total brain freeze. You have some gorgeous broms! Are you also stocking a full compliment of terrarium plants?

----------


## BonnieLorraine

Thank you Bill  :Smile:  I'm currently working with a bunch of dischidias, hoyas, begonias, mini orchids, mini aroids, peperomias, pileas, bladderworts, and rhaphidophoras, plus lots of other random stuff. I also sell 5 kinds of isopods, 4 kinds of springtails, and 3 varieties of fruit flies. Oh, also manzanita, ABG soil, leaf litter, and cork (though I sell that stuff mainly at the reptile shows in CA).

----------


## bill

> Thank you Bill  I'm currently working with a bunch of dischidias, hoyas, begonias, mini orchids, mini aroids, peperomias, pileas, bladderworts, and rhaphidophoras, plus lots of other random stuff. I also sell 5 kinds of isopods, 4 kinds of springtails, and 3 varieties of fruit flies. Oh, also manzanita, ABG soil, leaf litter, and cork (though I sell that stuff mainly at the reptile shows in CA).


You should post a sales thread on your microfauna. I'd love to be able to recommend another place for them. Can i pm you about some species i am interested in? I'm looking for some aroids, including rhaphidophora and possibly some bladderworts. Hopefully, you have the ones i am looking for.  :Smile:  sorry, i don't do facebook anymore  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah

Thanks for the list, Bill!  :Smile: 

I did make an impulse buy from RFI Tillandsia Home a week ago. Ordered two Copper Lady Cryptanthus which arrived yesterday. They're red and green right now, but I am guessing they will get more orange with the proper lighting.

----------


## bill

yes, they will color up as they older, and they will get huge!! enjoy them, they are wonderful plants  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah

I'm excited! I will probably have to pull mine from my viv when it starts getting too big. The other one I ordered for a co-worker.

----------


## ndame88

All good vendors, Glassbox, Blackjungle, Joshs, NE Herp have always had great health plants.  The one that surprised me the most was Teresas Plants, ordered the moss variety package, all arrived in great shape, good color, and all are doing well in my large viv, not a knock on Joshs sheet moss(doing well in the viv), but Teresas really took off.

----------


## Lynn

"It is ...... alive"

bumped-Lynn  :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

thought i would pull this one out of my private stash of plant links. they are geared towards model railroading, but quite a few of their plants will work in vivs.

miniforest.com - miniature plants for garden railroads and bonsai enthusiasts

----------

Sunshine

----------


## DiggenEm

I will add http://www.bromeliadsnsuch.com/servlet/StoreFront. Ive gotten some nice broms from these guys!

----------

Sunshine

----------


## bill

very cool site. thanks for adding to the list  :Smile:

----------

